# Worth buying question



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

The fellow I hunt with has a early 2000s honda rancher....it's been sitting in a barn for few years and currently doesn't run. It's never been in water or serious mud just rode aroundt he ranch when we were kids and over time just quit running from sitting so long. He offered to sell it to me for $800. Would it be worth the buy trying to get it back running or be a money pit and a waste of time. I'm no atv mechanic by any means but have some buddies that I'm sure for some beers would come tinker with it.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Offer $400. If you get it running with little expense agree to pay him a little more to his asking price. Good project for you and your beer drinking buddys


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

I bought a 2007 Rancher off a guy for $800 that didn't shift or run. He showed me quote from Honda of $2500 to fix. I cleaned the carb, got a new shifter motor, new spindles, ball joints, front axles, rear diff, and a few other minor things. Cost me about $1200 to fix. I had it for a couple years and sold it for $2300. 

I used these places for parts:
rockymountainatvmc.com (primary)
bikebandit.com


----------



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

Hotrod said:


> Offer $400. If you get it running with little expense agree to pay him a little more to his asking price. Good project for you and your beer drinking buddys


I cant low ball him...one were related...two its his most memorable gift from his dad who passed away


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

Mines a 1999-00 460 rancher 4WD. Paid $1500 about 4 years ago for it. I bet the carbs are crudded up. I haven't done anything to mine except carb work and fluid changes each year-plus a new battery each year. I think for $800 it's a steal -sure sounds like just maintenance-fluid change, carb rebuild and new gas and battery and it should run. I'd do it -especially since ya said it quit due to sitting-heck, dump the fuel, quick clean the jets/float and put a new battery in it and see what happens-under $100 and you'll know.


----------

